# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Pasaporta Shqipëtare edhe për Kosovarë!?

## Nimi84

Pershendetje te gjitheve

Jam Shqipetar nga Kosova,desha te di nga te gjithe ju qe keni informacione mbi ligjin per paisjen me pasaporta te Shqiperis nese egziston ndonje ligj qe u mundeson edhe Shqipetareve nga Kosova te paisen me pasaporta te Shqiperis,apo edhe ndonje vakum ligjor?

----------


## Jack Watson

Nuk ka ligj te tille, kam degjuar se do ta nxjerrin nje ligj ku shqiptaret ne trojet etnike te marrin pasaport shqiptare, por deri tani ska gje.

----------


## Dorontina

ndegjova te gjith ata qe po marrin pasaporta serbe ju kerkohet te nenshkrujn qe jan serb !e pra pse i marrin ato pasosha , me siguri kan nevoj te madhe per te pranu ket mu pas lufte !
tragjedi qe qeveria mbyll syt !

----------


## arjeta3

*Nimi84* pershendetje. 
Te njejten pyetje kam edhe une dhe po shfrytezoj rastin te pyes te tema jote, nuk besoj se te prish pune.

Ju lutem kush ka informacione te me tregoje sepse nuk di ku te drejtohem.
A ka mundesi qe vajza ime te mare shtetesi shqiptare?
Ka lindur ne Tirane, babai i saj ka pasaporte shqiptare,jo nga ato qe u shperndaheshin para votimeve te gjithe shqiptareve te diaspores, por pasaporte te rregullt me dekret nga presidenti,  pasi dhe babai i tij (dmth gjyshi vajzes sime) ka lindur ne Tirane.
U interesova kur lindi ajo (para 9 vjet) dhe me thane ''nje femije qe lind ne Shqiperi dhe ka njerin nga prindet me shtetesi shqiptare mund te mare pasaporte''. Nuk e bera sepse kisha plane tjera.
Tani nuk e di a ka mundesi dhe nese ka cfare procedurash duhet te ndjek.
flm

----------


## Jack Watson

> *Nimi84* pershendetje. 
> Te njejten pyetje kam edhe une dhe po shfrytezoj rastin te pyes te tema jote, nuk besoj se te prish pune.
> 
> Ju lutem kush ka informacione te me tregoje sepse nuk di ku te drejtohem.
> A ka mundesi qe vajza ime te mare shtetesi shqiptare?
> Ka lindur ne Tirane, babai i saj ka pasaporte shqiptare,jo nga ato qe u shperndaheshin para votimeve te gjithe shqiptareve te diaspores, por pasaporte te rregullt me dekret nga presidenti,  pasi dhe babai i tij (dmth gjyshi vajzes sime) ka lindur ne Tirane.
> U interesova kur lindi ajo (para 9 vjet) dhe me thane ''nje femije qe lind ne Shqiperi dhe ka njerin nga prindet me shtetesi shqiptare mund te mare pasaporte''. Nuk e bera sepse kisha plane tjera.
> Tani nuk e di a ka mundesi dhe nese ka cfare procedurash duhet te ndjek.
> flm


Mbase te ndihmon kjo:
*
Neni 7

Fitimi i shtetësisë me lindje


Një fëmijë fiton shtetësinë shqiptare me lindje në rastet kur:

1. të dy prindërit, në  kohdn e lindjes sd fënlijës, janë shtetas shqiptarë;

2. njëri prej prindërve, në kohën e lindjes së fëmijës, është shtetas shqiptar dhe fëmija lind në territorin e Republikës së Shqipërisë. Përjashtohen rastet kur prinddrit, bashkërisht, vendosin që fëmija të fitojë shtetësinë e prindit tjetër;

3. ka lindur jashtë territorit të Republikës së Shqipërisë dhe njëri prej prindërve është shtetas shqiptar, ndërsa prindi tjetër është me shtetësi të panjohur ose pa shtetësi;

4. ka lindur jashtë territorit të Republikës së Shqipërisë dhe njëri prej prindërve është shtetas shqiptar, ndërsa prindi tjetër ka një shtetësi tjetër, por të dy prindërit bien dakord që fëmija të marrë shtetësinë shqiptare.*

----------


## arjeta3

*Faleleminderit Jack Watson* 
Sigurisht qe me ndihmoi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BESIIM

Valla shume ma mire do kishte me qene mi mar pasaporta shqiptare se sa serbe 
do vdisja po te mund ta mernja nje pasaport me shqiponje

----------


## beni33

dote  ishte  nje  mrekulli   un dota   dorzoja   pasaporten  e  kosoves    menjeher     dhe  pa  hezetim   dhe  kurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   me  nuk dota   merja     shqiperia    DUEHT     ket   nje  ligj  qe  dote   u  mundsoj  te  gjith   shqiptarve    ta   ken  pasaporten SHQIPTARE  POR   kta  te  qeveris  se  kosoves   dota  kundershtonin se   kosova   dote   mbetet   pa   qytetar   ahahahah

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Valla shume ma mire do kishte me qene mi mar pasaporta shqiptare se sa serbe 
> do vdisja po te mund ta mernja nje pasaport me shqiponje


qyqa mos vdis more hahahaha...eee po ja dhe ju po i merni  jo me shqipojn po me steme e kosoves :buzeqeshje:

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Ambasoadori Shqiptar ne Prishtine jave me pare ne RTV 21 ne edicionin qendror te lajmeve ne nje interviste i pyetur ne lidhje me kete qeshtje tha:
Se pasisje e qytetareve te Kosoves me pasaporten Shqiptare mundet te aplikohet ne Ambasaden e Shqiperise ne Prishtine ne seksion konsullor te ambasades 
Por mos te harrojme tha ambasadori se procedurat mund te jene paksa me te gjata 
Kete deklarate ambasadori e mbeshteti ne ligjin per te drejten e dy shtetesis 

Prandaj Nimi84 te kisha thene te vizitosh ambasaden ne Prishtine per me shume info

*

----------


## Nimi84

> *Ambasoadori Shqiptar ne Prishtine jave me pare ne RTV 21 ne edicionin qendror te lajmeve ne nje interviste i pyetur ne lidhje me kete qeshtje tha:
> Se pasisje e qytetareve te Kosoves me pasaporten Shqiptare mundet te aplikohet ne Ambasaden e Shqiperise ne Prishtine ne seksion konsullor te ambasades 
> Por mos te harrojme tha ambasadori se procedurat mund te jene paksa me te gjata 
> Kete deklarate ambasadori e mbeshteti ne ligjin per te drejten e dy shtetesis 
> 
> Prandaj Nimi84 te kisha thene te vizitosh ambasaden ne Prishtine per me shume info
> 
> *


Flm Necky,un isha dje ne ambasaden e shqiperis ne prishtin edhe u informova nga nje konsullt,me than qe duhet te jem 3 vite banor i shqiperis ose te pakten te kem nje adres atje dhe te jem i lajmeruar ne polici dhe mbas 3 viteve mund te aplikoj ne ambasaden e shqiperis ne prishtin per pasaport.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Flm Necky,un isha dje ne ambasaden e shqiperis ne prishtin edhe u informova nga nje konsullt,me than qe duhet te jem 3 vite banor i shqiperis ose te pakten te kem nje adres atje dhe te jem i lajmeruar ne polici dhe mbas 3 viteve mund te aplikoj ne ambasaden e shqiperis ne prishtin per pasaport.


sa kollaj qenka me mare pashaporten shqiptare more...nuk e dija ket gje..jo keq edhe pse nuk e do njeri po hajd mo...(e kam per emigrantet se shumica e ka heq neshtetcin shqiptare)...

----------


## oliinter

per tu pajisur me pasaport shqiptare kan te drejt te pajisin gjithe shqiptaret brenda dhe jashte kufijve shqiptare. Keshtu qe te gjithe mund te aplikojn per nje pasaport te tille duke perdorur dy shtetesine.

Une sot ne ambasade kam takuar shume shqiptare maqedonie qe kishin pasaport shqiptare.

----------


## BESIIM

> citim nga tironcja BLN
> qyqa mos vdis more hahahaha...eee po ja dhe ju po i merni jo me shqipojn po me steme e kosoves


Me stem te kosoves hmmm. Preferoj me shqiponje ma mire 
Oliinter flm se paskam ditur sigurisht se do te interesohem

----------


## Kaoni

Kujt i ka shku ne mend per pasaport Shqiptare?
Ju ka lon menia ju a si?
Jane me mijra persona qe e dorrzojn pasaporten Shqipare m'vit, ju doni me e mor.
Per ca ju duhet pasaporta Shqiptare? As per votime nuk vle, se jane dublu ka kriminelat.
Se per te leviz neper bot, as qe bohet fjal, sa te shofin me pasaport Shqiptare bohesh objekt abuzimi dhe diskriminimi.
Mo mire me pas nje pasaport Somaleze se me pas pasaport Shqiptare.

----------


## lojaxhiu

> Mo mire me pas nje pasaport Somaleze se me pas pasaport Shqiptare.


Ne qofte se ke ndermend nje karriere pirati, po eshte e vertete.

----------


## B.C.B

Tash eshte momenti i fundit qe dy qeverit shqiptare te ulen e ta diskutojne.Kur serbia eshte e gatshme te pajis Kosovaret me pasaporta serbe,at`her pse mos te na pajis edhe Sali Berisha neve Kosovarve me pasaporta Shqiptare.Asnje kosovar nuk mer prej qefit pasaporten serbe,thjesht ka nevoj per te.kushtet ekonomike,dhe shume pune tjera shtyjn Kosovaret te pajisen me pasosha tshkijev.
Nese shumica e Kosovarve marin ksi pasaporta serbe(shkaku nevoja per te dal jasht per te punuar,jo ndonje shkak tjeter)shume shpejt Kosova do te humb ne shume aspekte.Eshte koha e fundit qe qeveria e Shqiperise te pajis Kosovaret me pasaport shqiptare,nese don ta kete Kosoven afer vetes dhe qe kurr me mos te kete probleme.Disa thojn pse ju duhet pasaporta shqiptare,e une nuk i kuptoj.me mire te kem pasaport shqiptare se sa serbe e mas 10 viteve ne ndonje konference nderkombetare te dal vuk jeremiq e te thot se ne Kosove jetojn 2 milion serb.Pse mos te thot sali berisha mas ca vitesh se ne shqiperi jetojne 6 Milion shqiptar,do ishte me mire.mendoni pak me zemer,leni ato QKA JU DUHET,NUK JU VLEN AS PER VOTIME,behuni pak me atdhetar mos e shitni veten/

----------

